

Why PHP? - pyurkin

Why not?
======
spdionis
PHP actually has quite a few features I like compared to other dynamic
languages, although maybe that's a kind of Stockholm Syndrome. Typehints alone
make PHP preferable to python and ruby for me. Only quirk is to remember to
always use ===.

One thing I love about PHP: if a function/method parameter is typehinted to a
class then I cannot pass null into that parameter unless explicitly allowed
to. Much better than C#/Java.

In PHP 7 with return types and primitive typehints programming PHP will
actually be quite pleasant.

Every experienced PHP developer knows that most of the inconsistencies and
quirks are only worthy of trivia lists and barely ever create real bugs.

------
ZeroGravitas
It's a language built from the ground up for building websites.

We could probably do with another one of those though, as it's clearly showing
it's age (even if you follow all the modern best practices) and modern web
development practice has moved on. Though more likely, it'll be replaced on
the server with Javascript which has many of the same kind of weird corners
and sharp edges (again, even if you follow all the modern best practices),
though maybe those will get shaved off by libraries and frameworks.

------
caruizdiaz
\- is syntactically similar to C, which makes it easy to lean

\- it's so mature that almost every problem you may have, has been addressed
before

\- it's so mature, there's probably a library or plugin for what you want to
do

\- almost every web dev can code PHP (easy to find talent)

\- Facebook was initially coded in PHP, so it's probably a great option for
RAD: start a project, validate your idea, etc.

\- there are better options today, but I don't think PHP is ever going to stop
being an option

------
saluki
Why?

[http://laravel.com](http://laravel.com) (Great Framework)

[http://laravel.com/docs/5.0/homestead](http://laravel.com/docs/5.0/homestead)
(Quick setup of a local development environment matching production)

[https://forge.laravel.com/servers](https://forge.laravel.com/servers) (5
minute setup on Digital Ocean)

[https://envoyer.io/](https://envoyer.io/) (Zero downtime deployments)

[http://lumen.laravel.com/](http://lumen.laravel.com/) (fast micro framework)

[https://laracasts.com/](https://laracasts.com/) (great webcasts)

------
duncan_bayne
[http://eev.ee/blog/2012/04/09/php-a-fractal-of-bad-
design/](http://eev.ee/blog/2012/04/09/php-a-fractal-of-bad-design/)

"Virtually every feature in PHP is broken somehow. The language, the
framework, the ecosystem, are all just bad. And I can’t even point out any
single damning thing, because the damage is so systemic. Every time I try to
compile a list of PHP gripes, I get stuck in this depth-first search
discovering more and more appalling trivia."

~~~
jack9
Virtually every line in the parent post is broken somehow. The language, the
link, the quote, are all just bad. And I can’t even point out any single
damning thing, because the damage is so systemic. Every time I try to compile
a list of gripes about the post, I get stuck in this depth-first search
discovering more and more appalling trivia.

------
twunde
PHP makes writing and supporting webapps easy. More than that, it is easy to
train and hire for roles, deploying and setting up servers is simple. And it
can be more efficient than ruby and python, although that depends on the skill
of the developers

Advanced data analysis, machine learning, networking software, mobile/embedded
are good things to implement in a different language.

------
lmz
Because for a simple web presence companies here like that they only have to
pay $10 a year for hosting their lightly themed wordpress install.

------
sjs382
I know it well. I know it's gotchas. I know it's weaknesses. I'm comfortable
with it.

Also, most of what I write is CRUD, and I'm more interested in frontend
innovations than backend.

------
giaour
It's really easy to hire PHP developers.

~~~
duncan_bayne
Why? That's a super-enlightening question if answered honestly & in depth.

------
jebronie
easy deployment

------
0hn0
Why?

1\. Laravel

2\. HHVM

3\. Huge Community

